# eric Could you please look into this?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001248#000020 Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Bonniei... if you didn't know, Eric has retired from moderating this forum... at least for now. You may want to email that link to him. Not sure if he checks in here right now.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, Eric has retired from modding the forum. He may still be around, but not offically.Nikki.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I know eric has retired from moderating but I know he still exists







Someone offered a post of his as proof of his existence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Nikki.... it's good to see you post again... we've missed you.... how was your trip to Spain?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

After what has happened here i don't really want to post to this forum anyway.Spain was ok. I had a bit of a problem with my IBS for a couple of days with bleeding *eek*! But im okay now.Hope everyone behaved when i was away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Us behave?







Actually, it's been pretty calm.I have to admit that I feel a strange sense of loss without Eric here, and I don't feel that this forum or the main forum have any specific direction anymore.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel lost. I know that if i have a query he can't be there to answer it right away.Im gutted. I feel like he was chased away from the board. I will miss him.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Actually I've felt more like posting, knowing that more than one point of view was allowed.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

I think more than one point of view was always allowed, Tom...... it's the argumentive and targetive nature of the posts that has been an issue.I understand this because I was once one of the targeters. I didn't know how to ask for help and at the time I was terrified of hypno because of experiences with regression therapy.We all come to this bb with different experiences and symptoms so I think the most important element is to give everyone the benefit of the doubt and try to understand that we're all human beings who are suffering, needing help, and not always knowing exactly the right ways to approach asking for help.My personal opinion is still one of leaning towards spiritual growth, utilizing the hypno for improvement of ability to focus and relax... and CBT for providing insight into why we behave as we do and how it affects the IBS.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I really don't understand why this keeps coming up, but since it does I have to say that whenever I disagreed with the moderator i was targeted and slandered.Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

As far as eric is concerned whenever I have asked him a question specifically he has never answered. For instance I emailed him about the thread I wanted him to look into and he hasn't done that. I am quite disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

I guess maybe I've been targeted and slandered before as well.... haven't we all at some point?Bonniei... that may be because he gets over 150 emails every day.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe that is because he has retired from the forum?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for the explanations! I have asked eric in a thread in another forum whether he has received my email. Let's see if he replies to that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

You might try posting on HIS IBS board? http://pub37.ezboard.com/birritablebowelsyndrome Go to the General Discussion Forum.


----------

